
Facilitating Data Discovery with Apache Atlas and Amundsen - photoft
https://medium.com/wbaa/facilitating-data-discovery-with-apache-atlas-and-amundsen-631baa287c8b
======
photoft
[http://github.com/lyft/amundsen](http://github.com/lyft/amundsen) and
[https://github.com/apache/atlas](https://github.com/apache/atlas)

